# 2010 Halloween Party Invitations



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

First off welcome loran I see that this is your first post. You did a great job on those invites. I woudl love to do something like this. How did you mail them without them being destroyed by the postal system?


----------



## Loran (Jul 1, 2010)

My son and I handed them out personally. He invited about seven of his friends and I invited family, work friends, and personal friends. We didn't go through the post office. I didn't get one r.s.v.p. Except for my co-workers who told me they were coming. We had about 15-20 people.


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Loran! The list will grow next year if you have one. That's what happened to me this year lol!


----------

